# Smaller blower tube for Stihl BR 700



## B Brown (Oct 27, 2019)

I might have asked this question before on this site, does anyone have a stihl part number for a smaller blower tube for BR700 leaf blower? I think it was one that also fit the 450 blower but, i'm not sure, i'd like to neck it down to about the size of the BR600 , thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 27, 2019)

There is a flat nozzle for the blower tube (4282 708 6304). It`s used on the BR 700, 800.


----------



## B Brown (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, i had the part # before, i'm not positive, but i think i read some place a tube from a 450 will also fit


----------



## DND 9000 (Oct 27, 2019)

Maybe possible, I don`t know.


----------

